
The GENTLE Compiler Construction System - i_don_t_know
http://gentle.compilertools.net/index.html
======
i_don_t_know
This is somewhat related to these recent submissions:

Logic Programming and Compiler Writing
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17674859](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17674859)

A Brief History of the BEAM Compiler
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17671478](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17671478)

I don't know if the GENTLE system is actually implemented in Prolog or if it's
just using an input language based on Horn clauses.

~~~
icsa
The language for specifying computation in GENTLE is similar to a shallow
backtracking version of Prolog. The language is translated directly into C.

